# The Lord of Misrule made me do it



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

This is a lesson for us all.



For those law abiding people this is a lesson for all of us to learn

WARNING

This is serious so please BEWARE!

Last month I became a victim of a clever Eastern European theft /scam while

out shopping. Simply dropping into Waitrose for a few items has turned out

to be quite traumatic.Don't be naive enough to think it couldn't happen to

you or your friends. It really could and you too could be a victim.

Here's how the scam works:

Two seriously stunning and voluptuous 20-21 year-old girls come over to your car as you are packing shopping into the boot. They both start cleaning your windscreen with their large, firm young breasts almost falling out of their skimpy T-shirts. Even in this weather. It's impossible not to look. When you thank them and offer them a tip, they'll say 'No' in Slav or whatever and instead hand you a card asking you for a lift to another supermarket. In my case it was about a mile to Tesco. You nod agreement and they both get in the backseat. On the way, they start undressing and both get completely naked and start kissing each other !

Then, as you pull over to remonstrate, one of them quickly climbs into the front seat and straddles you, squirming all over your lap, kissing you, touching you intimately and thrusting herself against you. However, and this is where the scam occurs, whilst you are distracted, the other one steals your wallet !

I had my wallet stolen September 4th, 9th, 10th, twice on the 15th, 17th, and 29th. Also October1st, 4th, twice on the 6th, three times last Saturday and very likely again this coming weekend. So BE WARNED.

P.S. Aldi have wallets on sale for £1.99 each.





Happy Christmas

Dick


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice one Glandwr!!!!

The same scam has been reported here on the Isle of Wight at our local Lidl but like everything else that is cut-price, instead of two voluptuous 21 yr olds, we got two 50 yr old, Woodbine smoking, lager swilling FAT SLAGS.

Hey Ho!

Merry Christmas,

Caulkhead


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I see that this email has finally made the rounds and finished up on here.
Our Asda is renowned for this service. the local Lidl has now run out of stock. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------

